# Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe - NOW NEEDS OCLOCK ASSIST



## SilentRage (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, i'm getting random bsod (ntoskrnl.exe). Here's the dump and the system health report. 

Specs :

Asus p7p55d
Intel Core i5 [email protected] 3.6ghz (oc)
Msi gtx560ti 
Lc power 850w


----------



## SilentRage (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Here is the analysis :


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

*NOTE:* I have severe eye problems. If I do not respond to your postings, please PM another staff member for assistance.

*NOTE:* Please provide the following information for a more detailed response: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Only running the October memory dumps.



> Daemon Tools (and Alcohol % software) are known to cause BSOD's on Win7 systems due to the sptd.sys driver.
> Please uninstall the program, then use the following free tool to ensure that the troublesome sptd.sys driver is removed from your system: DuplexSecure - FAQ


.

If this doesn't fix the problem, please post back and we'll do more diagnostics.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101411-28719-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Oct 14 15:08:12.007 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:58:07.022
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  dllhost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 fffff800`030932bd
BiosVersion = 1408   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/25/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 3611
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101311-18298-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 13 09:18:40.173 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:12.577
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+44791 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+44791
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffaa0`06fe4430 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030d7a4c 00000000`00000005
BiosVersion = 1408   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/25/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 3199
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101311-17004-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Oct 13 09:14:26.842 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.951
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7f_8_nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b2
Bugcheck code 0000007F
Arguments 00000000`00000008 00000000`80050031 00000000`000006f8 fffff800`0308fc10
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## SilentRage (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

I have removed Daemon tools, but i've got another bsod few moments ago when i was using chrome (same as yesterday's crash). I believe that the problem is caused by the overclock of the ram (They're oc @1600mhz, default is 1333).

Anyway, i've attached the updated analysis with the last crash.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Holy smokes! I completely missed the fact that you were overclocking!!! 


> CPUID: "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz"
> MaxSpeed: 2670
> CurrentSpeed: 3611


Completely remove the overclock - setting all system components back to stock values - then run the system for 2-3 days to see if it BSOD's again. This is the way to test for overclocking problems.

Once you've stopped the BSOD's, then you can slowly raise the overclock and test it for a few days at each step.

There's only 1 memory dump in the uploaded files. If you're using a disk cleanup utility to remove unneeded files, please stop it until we're finished troubleshooting.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101611-16504-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Oct 15 19:37:59.054 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:53:46.054
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiIdentifyPfn+23f
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffac2`0684d790 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03188f9f
BiosVersion = 1408   
BiosReleaseDate = 03/25/2010
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2670
CurrentSpeed: 3611
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## SilentRage (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

OK now i'm @ default. I've tested ram with memtest and cpu with linx without any problem...i'm not sure the bsod are caused by the oc, anyway i'm at default speed now, just to give it a try.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

The overclock doesn't have to be causing the BSOD, but since it's operating outside of the normal specs, the other software may not work properly with it. It's only temporary and it'll make the troubleshooting that much easier.

Wait for 36 - 48 hours and see if you can cause a BSOD. We'll use that memory dump to see where we stand.


----------



## SilentRage (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

Ok 3 days without oc and no bsod of any type. What can i do now ?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Random BSOD ntoskrnl.exe*

We'll move this over to the overclocking forum.....


----------



## SilentRage (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so this is how i've overclocked my spec :

Cpu ratio : 18x
Blck : 200mhz
Cpu Core : 1.2v
Imc Voltage : 1.16250v
Dram : 1.625 (used to be 1.5625)

The system work fine in every games, and i have runned like 8 hours of memtest without any problem. Test with linx and ibt are also fine.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You may want to PM one of the Hardware Team members for assistance.


----------

